# Islamic Marriage Contract for non Muslims



## UAEQueries (Feb 27, 2014)

I am in a long term committed relationship with a beautiful woman that I love very much. Due to family expectations, and to be fair our own desire for a full large wedding with all our friends and family, it is not possible for us to get married in the UK in the next few years.

That said I would very much like for her to join me in Dubai and although I know people seem to 'get away' with living unmarried I do not want to do that. Is it possible to make a commitment in an Islamic ceremony (ideally in the UK) that will be recognised and accepted in the UAE but is not an official 'marriage' in the registry office sense?

I have been reading a lot about marriage in Islam, the commitment and devotion it requires to your wife is something I am keen to do. As mentioned I would have no objection to marrying her but due to timing this would be a 'quick' ceremony and that our friends and family could not attend. We could marry in a registry office and not mention it to people then have a full wedding when we are back but I don't like the dishonesty of it - I would much rather make a full and legitimate public commitment to her (and her to me) but without removing the ability for us to have a full Christian wedding in a church when we are back in the UK.

Does anyone know if this is possible or done?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Abusing someone else's religion is never acceptable irrespective of personal circumstance. Rant done


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Why not just have a civil ceremony? You would need to have the certificate attested to come here and I'm not sure whether the documents, if any, from a ceremony of that nature would be attestable. Aside from that, would you even be able to have a ceremony under Islam if you are not of the faith? I am also of the opinion that it doesn't feel right to 'use' this to achieve what you want to do.


----------



## mitoke (Feb 22, 2014)

UAEQueries said:


> I am in a long term committed relationship with a beautiful woman that I love very much. Due to family expectations, and to be fair our own desire for a full large wedding with all our friends and family, it is not possible for us to get married in the UK in the next few years.
> 
> That said I would very much like for her to join me in Dubai and although I know people seem to 'get away' with living unmarried I do not want to do that. Is it possible to make a commitment in an Islamic ceremony (ideally in the UK) that will be recognised and accepted in the UAE but is not an official 'marriage' in the registry office sense?
> 
> ...


If you're not Muslim, there's no way you can have an Islamic marriage ceremony.


----------



## UAEQueries (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Mariot - I think my post was misconstrued. I would not dream of abusing another's religion and hoped that came across in my email. It did not seem a completely foolish question - the format of Islamic marriages is driven by the fact they are historically arranged and therefore have quite a 'contractual' format - obviously the UK marriages are also contracts but I just noted that in the islamic wedding there seemed to be a strong focus on ensuring the basis of a committed and stable relationship, while still making sure the wife is protected and provided for in the case that the marriage breaks up.

I was not seeking to belittle the ceremony or significance, it is not something I would be entering into lightly so apologies if I offended anyone. With hindsight I was probably a little foolish even to post the question, I had just spent quite a lot of time reading up and, perhaps erroneously, convinced myself it was not an odd thing to ask.

As it is I think we will instead go for a 'quick' civil ceremony and then have a blessing in the church at a later date when we have time to arrange something with all our friends and family.

BedouGirl/Mitoke - thank you for your responses, as you say the document has to be attested anyway so it was a stupid question on that front too.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Apologies for being so blunt. There's no such thing as a wrong question. Best of luck with the nuptials


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Good luck and congratulations


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

Not sure about UAE rules but,as far as I know religious weddings can't be done outside of that religion.for example,I am a Muslim,I can't have a church wedding..


----------



## forukbe (Sep 3, 2014)

*islamic matrimonial site*

Islamic feminists are not trying to evade religion but are challenging those who claim that male superiority is divinely mandated by de-mystifying the narrow interpretations of Islamic texts endorsed by conservatives through the very rhetoric by which they were formed.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

If it's the dishonesty that is the problem, don't be dishonest. Get married now in a registry office...although that can still take 3 months or so....tell everyone.......then have a church wedding/blessing later.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

UAEQueries said:


> Hi Mariot - I think my post was misconstrued. I would not dream of abusing another's religion and hoped that came across in my email. It did not seem a completely foolish question - the format of Islamic marriages is driven by the fact they are historically arranged and therefore have quite a 'contractual' format - obviously the UK marriages are also contracts but I just noted that in the islamic wedding there seemed to be a strong focus on ensuring the basis of a committed and stable relationship, while still making sure the wife is protected and provided for in the case that the marriage breaks up.
> 
> I was not seeking to belittle the ceremony or significance, it is not something I would be entering into lightly so apologies if I offended anyone. With hindsight I was probably a little foolish even to post the question, I had just spent quite a lot of time reading up and, perhaps erroneously, convinced myself it was not an odd thing to ask.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it. You were just trying to be pragmatic. I am a Muslim and no offence was taken by me. As part of the Islamic wedding ceremony though, you have to declare/prove you are a Muslim, and that for you would not be right.
I would say have a civil ceremony with immediate family and very close friends and have big "blessing" at church another time.


----------

